# AED10 Jumpstart AED Recall



## Markhk (Mar 12, 2009)

Issued a couple of weeks ago from Welch Allyn . Affects 14,000 AEDs apparently. 

If you have a Jumpstart AED or an AED-10, check out this recall information. 

If you purchased a Welch Allyn AED10 or MRL JumpStart defibrillator your product may be subject to the voluntary recall we initiated on February 25, 2009.  Depending upon the date of manufacture, your unit may have a remote chance of having one or more of the following problems:
Low Energy Shock
Electromagnetic Noise Interference
Unexpected Shutdown During Use
Blown Fuse
Loss of Voice Prompts
Shutdown in Cold Temperatures 
To determine if your device is subject to this recall, you can use the serial number lookup tool. 

http://www.welchallyn.com/support/customer/AED_lookup.jsp


----------

